# c'est de X dont [sic] / c'est X dont / c'est de X que



## beri

J'entends souvent avec tristesse, à droite à gauche, à la télé, dans la rue, ici, là-bas, la formule redondante "de... dont", dans des phrases comme "c'est de ça dont il est question".

A force, j'en viens à me demander pourquoi cette –à mes oreilles– faute est si fréquente. Est-ce parce que ce n'en est pas une et que la forme est officielle, ou est-ce par méprise de ceux qui l'utilisent et par antinomie exagérée avec le "que" COD, que l'on trouve en mauvais français dans "c'est ça que je te cause" ou encore "qu'est-ce que tu as besoin?", que désormais tant de gens doublent le COI ?

Merfi 

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir également le fil Ce dont <proposition>, c'est (de) X.


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement, c'est bien une faute. Il faudrait dire _C'est *ce dont* il est question…_


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Je suis du même avis en ajoutant que l'expression " C'est de cela qu'il est question" serait aussi correcte, mais moins élégante.. C'est sans doute la confusion  entre deux procédés d'insistance qui explique la faute de langue:
                C'est de cet incident que je me souviens  ( c'est...que)

                C'est ( précisément ) cet incident dont je me souviens ( c'est/ ce sont + nom (+ sub. relative ) )


----------



## beri

on est d'accord !
Me voilà rassuré sur ma connaissance de la grammaire


----------



## Hatchet

Je préférais dire  "c'est cela dont il s'agit" ou  "c'est de cela qu'il s'agit", mais mes maîtres ont toujours pour la plupart  condamné ces tournures comme étant obsolètes, au profit de  "c'est de cela dont il s'agit"  qui seule serait actuelle et usitée en français moderne.

Qu'en est-il exactement ?

Merci


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
Je préfère dire comme vous!
"c'est cela dont il s'agit" ou  "c'est de cela qu'il s'agit"


----------



## Shideh

Tes propositions ne sont pas correctes. crois moi je suis étudiante en droit. Il faut dire "c'est de cela dont il s'agit"
"cela" est le COI du verbe s'agir donc tu peux exclure la formule avec "qu'"
et la formule sans "de".
Le verbe s'agir s'emploie toujours avec un COI

ex "il s'agit *d'*un meurtre pémédité" et non pas "il s'agit un meutre prémedité". 

Et on ne dis pas "qui seule serait usitée..."
mais "Laquelle serait la bonee..."

au plaisir


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
Je comprends que votre explication exclut de dire "c'est de cela qu'il s'agit", mais elle n'interdit pas de dire "c'est cela dont il s'agit", puisque "dont il s'agit" emploie le bon pronom relatif qui respecte la construction du verbe "s'agir".
La construction d'un verbe ne peut en aucun cas déborder dans une autre proposition, ce qui vous obligerait à dire "c'est de cela dont il s'agit", c'est à dire à rajouter une préposition "de" dans la principale.

Quant à la première proposition, "c'est de cela qu'il s'agit", vous dites en gros qu'il est impossible d'employer un pronom relatif direct dans une relative qui n'admet pas de complément d'objet direct, mais c'est faux.
Cette phrase est construite exactement comme la phrase "c'est à vous que je parle", qui, si on suit votre raisonnement devrait être "c'est à vous à qui je parle".

 En conclusion, je maintiens que les deux phrases
"C'est cela dont il s'agit" et "c'est de cela qu'il s'agit" sont les deux seules correctes.


----------



## Anth84

Dont a la valeur d'un complément introduit par de. C'est donc le pronom relatif qu'il faut utiliser pour tous les verbes ou locutions verbales construisant leur complément avec de.


----------



## Fred_C

Anth84 said:


> Dont a la valeur d'un complément introduit par de. C'est donc le pronom relatif qu'il faut utiliser pour tous les verbes ou locutions verbales construisant leur complément avec de.


Oui et non.
On peut se dispenser du pronom "dont" si on a déjà la préposition "de" avant l'antécédent.
"c'est de cela qu'il s'agit" est correct, et est construit comme "c'est à vous que je parle".
La façon la plus logique est de dire "c'est cela dont il s'agit", comme la phrase "c'est vous à qui je parle", qui est une construction rare, mais correcte.
Mais "c'est de cela dont il s'agit" est redondant et incorrect, exactement comme la phrase "c'est à vous à qui je parle".


----------



## Punky Zoé

Fred_C said:


> Mais "c'est de cela dont il s'agit" est redondant et incorrect, exactement comme la phrase "c'est à vous à qui je parle".


Bonjour

Je confirme, "dont" contient déjà un "de" implicite, en rajouter un avant l'antécédent constituerait une redondance fautive. D'autre part "il s'agit" se construit soit avec "de, soit avec "que", soit avec un infinitif, donc les tournures grammaticalement correctes sont :
*C'est de cela qu'il s'agit*
et *c'est cela dont il s'agit*. ​Pour de plus amples explications, voir ici.


----------



## Maître Capello

_C'est de cela dont il s'agit_ est en effet incorrect et nous ne pouvons que conclure que tes maîtres avaient tort… Le corollaire de cela est que tes deux autres propositions sont loin d'être obsolètes !


----------



## Hatchet

Tout cela me laisse effectivement perplexe, d'un côté vous confirmez ma propre idée première sur la question,
 et de l'autre je garde  le souvenir 
 - d'une part de plusieurs corrections scolaires dans ce sens(s'il n'y en avait eu qu'une encore, j'aurais pu croire à une simple erreur) 
 - et d'autre part, de l'avoir entendu maintes fois  -quasiment constamment- depuis une vingtaine d'années que je traine ce doute et que j'y prête attention, par exemple dans la bouche de nos hommes d'Etat 

 Je vais simplement en conclure qu'il s'agit d'une faute assez répandue ...

 Merci pour vos éclaircissements


----------



## Maître Capello

Hatchet said:


> Je vais simplement en conclure qu'il s'agit d'une faute assez répandue ...


Sans aucun doute, au même titre que de nombreuses autres erreurs comme l'emploi du subjonctif avec _après que_ par exemple.


----------



## Nicomon

Fred_C said:


> On peut se dispenser du pronom "dont" si on a déjà la préposition "de" avant l'antécédent.
> "c'est de cela qu'il s'agit" est correct, et est construit comme "c'est à vous que je parle".



Bien d'accord. En fait, cette construction (lorsque _c'est de_ est suivi d'un pronom démonstratif ou personnel) me vient plus spontanément que _c'est cela dont_.
Je dirais par exemple _c'est de lui que je t'ai parlé_ plutôt que _c'est lui dont je t'ai parlé. _
Alors que je dirais volontiers _c'est la chose dont il s'agit/c'est l'homme dont je t'ai parlé._

Quant à ces deux exemples tirés de la BDL (lien donné par PZ, au post #11)

-  C’est *de* cette voiture *que* j’ai envie.
-  C’est cette voiture *dont* j’ai envie.

Je préfère, et de loin, le deuxième. Je n'aime pas l'allitération (le son ssèssètt') de « c'est cette »


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Tiens, juste à titre d'exemple supplémentaire , lu ce jour sur Yahoo Infos : "*De *ce roman, il est en train d'*en* tirer une adaptation pour le grand écran."   

Il fallait écrire : 
* Ce roman, il est en train d'*en* tirer une adaptation pour le grand écran.
** De* ce roman, il est en train de tirer une adaptation pour le grand écran.

et rien d'autre ...


----------



## ravachol

Je voudrais confirmer: C'est de cela qu'il s'agit / c'est cela dont il s'agit.
Et si on prenait d'aures exemples? _C'est de ce problème que je parle / c'est ce problème dont je parle._ On ne peut pas dire _c'est *de *ce problème *dont* je parle_, il s'agirait d'une répétition. Comme il a été mentionné, _dont_ remplace _de_, c'est dans chaque manuel scolaire. Et de grâce, ne prenez pas en exemple les hommes politiques, leur facon de s'exprimer me fait régulièrement sursauter!!


----------



## Hatchet

Il faut peut-être aussi distinguer  la langue écrite, et la pratique orale ou oratoire:

 Si je commence une longue phrase (oralement) sans trop savoir encore comment je vais la poursuivre:

* C'est de *[blabla très long ........................]

  [et maintenant pour raccrocher l'auditoire, le raccrocher à mon propos, j'aurai tendance à user de répétition]

* dont* je vais maintenant vous parler ....

 (qui sera plus explicite que "que je vais vous parler")

 Je pense que c'est souvent sur ce modèle, que ce "de ...dont" en arrive à être employé...

 Merci à tous pour vos éclaircissements


----------



## Shideh

Les jeunes...
"c'est de cela qu'il s'agit"
adjugé, Les étudiantes en droit font des erreurs. Mais c'est de la faute de tes maitres, ca m'a troublée!

Et j'avoue que "crois moi je suis étudiante" était assez faible...


----------



## timpeac

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Tiens, juste à titre d'exemple supplémentaire , lu ce jour sur Yahoo Infos : "*De *ce roman, il est en train d'*en* tirer une adaptation pour le grand écran."
> 
> Il fallait écrire :
> * Ce roman, il est en train d'*en* tirer une adaptation pour le grand écran.
> ** De* ce roman, il est en train de tirer une adaptation pour le grand écran.
> 
> et rien d'autre ...


 
Mais là il ne s'agit pas exactement de la même chose. "C'est de cela dont il s'agit" est fautif parce qu'il y a deux fois l'idée de "de", c'est clair. Dans "de ce roman, il est en train d'en tirer..." nous avons affaire à un pronom de rappel pour souligner le nom propre. C'est comme dire "votre frère je l'ai vu hier" ou "elle en a de la chance votre femme" (là nous avons deux pronoms de rappel !). C'est familier, mais pas fautif - non (ou si)?


----------



## Maître Capello

timpeac said:


> Mais là il ne s'agit pas d'exactement la même chose. "C'est de cela dont il s'agit" est fautif parce qu'il y a deux fois l'idée de "de", c'est clair. Dans "de ce roman, il est en train d'en tirer..." nous avons affaire à un pronom de rappel pour souligner le nom propre. C'est comme dire "votre frère je l'ai vu hier" ou "elle en a de la chance votre femme" (là nous avons deux pronoms de rappel !). C'est familier, mais pas fautif - non (ou si)?


En fait, la phrase citée par Piotr est fausse parce qu'elle a deux fois la *préposition* _de_ (explicite ou implicite sous la forme _dont_). Par contre, tes phrases n'ont pas deux prépositions _de_ (le _de_ de la seconde est l'article partitif).

On peut s'en apercevoir en écrivant les phrases sans pronom :

_Il s'agit *de* cela.
Il est en train de tirer une adaptation *de* ce roman.
J'ai vu votre frère hier._ (Pas de _de_)
_Votre femme a de la chance._ (Le _de_ est l'article partitif et non la préposition!)


----------



## Xence

> _c'est de cela dont il s'agit_


Cela devrait égratigner l'oreille d'un francophone. Seulement voilà, toutes les oreilles francophones ont-elles la même sensibilité?


----------



## tobhogan

Laquelle de ces trois formulations est la bonne :

C’est bien de cela dont il est question.
C’est bien cela dont il est question.
C’est bien de cela qu'il est question.

Merci.


----------



## Vive la France!!

Je pencherais pour la troisième proposition. Mais la deuxième me semble également correcte La première n'est pas correcte, car il est fautif de mettre dans une même phrase "de" et "dont." "Dont", c'est un pronom relatif qui remplace un syntagme introduit par la préposition "de" comme dans cet exemple:

Je me souviens de ce film ----> C'est le film *DONT* je me souviens (ou)
C'est *DE* ce film *QUE* je me souviens.

J'espère que mes explications sont claires


----------



## quinoa

Oui, la 2 et la 3 sont correctes.


----------



## Thalamus

Bonsoir à tous.

Je ne sais pas si c'est la fatigue, mais une question me taraude.
J'écrivais un rapport dans lequel je commençais par décrire la politique interne d'une entreprise en faveur de l'accueil de stagiaires.
J'ai voulu enchaîné en suggérant que j'avais peut-être bénéficié de cette politique. Puis, une question m'est venu alors que j'écrivais les mots suivants:

"C'est peut-être de cette politique d'entreprise que j'ai bénéficié pour obtenir un stage sur le site industriel etc."

C'est une politique DONT j'ai bénéficié. --> Ok
C'est DE cette politique QUE j'ai bénéficié. --> Gros doute ! 

Ça sonne mal une fois sur deux quand je le prononce.
Si vous êtes en mesure d'apporter des réponses plus catégoriques que les miennes, vous êtes la bienvenue.^^

Merci.


----------



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

Même si ça sonne également étrange à mes oreilles, je ne trouve aucune autre raison de considérer cette structure comme fautive. C'est comme pour les phrases :
"C'est lui dont on parle."
"C'est de lui qu'on parle."

Si vous trouvez cette structure encore étrange, vous pouvez supprimer le "de" et conserver le "dont" : "C'est peut-être cette politique d'entreprise DONT j'ai bénéficié pour obtenir un stage sur le site industriel etc."


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Tout à fait d'accord, _C'est de cette politique que j'ai bénéficié_ est tout à fait correct.

DE... DONT tiendrait d'une erreur d'hypercorrection pour moi car _de _et _dont_ renverraient tous deux à _cette politique_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement:
_
C'est une politique *dont* j'ai bénéficié. 
C'est *de* cette politique *que* j'ai bénéficié. _
_ C'est *de* cette politique *dont* j'ai bénéficié. _


----------



## Thalamus

D'accord. Merci pour vos réponses.
C'est donc bien ce qu'il m'avait semblé en premier lieu.

Mais j'opterai pour la structure avec dont, peut-être plus élégante, plus agréable à lire. En tout cas il y a moins de risque que l'on tique dessus.


----------



## Constantin De Paris

Un choix entre deux formulations, que je ne parviens pas à trancher :

"c'est de ceci que je veux te parler" ou bien "c'est de ceci dont je veux te parler" ?

Merci aux intéressés.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il ne faut qu'un seul _de_ dans la phrase, donc:

_C'est *de* ceci *que* je veux te parler._ 
_C'est *de* ceci *dont* je veux te parler._ 
_C'est ceci *dont* je veux te parler._


----------



## bûcheuse514

Bonjour,

La construction "c'est ... que" est juste une manière de souligner ce qu'on dit; donc, on prend une phrase neutre, par exemple "Je veux te parler _de ceci_" et on la transforme en "*C'est* _de ceci_ *que* je veux te parler" pour attirer l'attention de notre interlocuteur. 
Quant à "C'est _de_ ceci _dont_ je veux te parler", je ne crois pas que ce soit grammaticalement correct, puisque le "dont" comprend déjà le "de". La phrase sera correcte si on disait "C'est ceci dont je veux te parler", mais cette construction, je l'utiliserais plutôt dans un contexte un peu différent...  (Comparer: C'est d'un ami que je parle. C'est un ami dont je parle souvent.)


----------



## Josée

Bonjour,

On connait la forme "dont" dans cette phrase : C'est la fille dont je te parle.

Que dire de : C'est de cette fille que je te parle.

Le "de" étant déjà présent dans cette assertion, il serait donc logique d'utiliser le "que". Êtes-vous d'accord?


Josée


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

J'en suis tout à fait d'accord.


----------



## MarcusK

Oui c'est juste.


----------



## Josée

Cela sonne bizarre tout de même.

Merci.

Josée


----------



## Lacuzon

C'est surtout que nous sommes tentés d'hypercorriger avec _c'est de cette fille dont je te parle_. Mais ce serait redondant et donc incorrect.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour Josée,

Si ça peut aider, je te mets le lien vers cette page de la BDL :  *Dont*


----------



## Loupsy

Bonjour,

j'hésite entre:

"Mais ce n'est pas de moi qu'il est question ici"

OU

"mais ce n'est pas de moi dont il est question ici"

Il me semble qu'à cause du "de" avant le "moi", on n'a plus à utiliser le "dont". Mais je n'en mettrais certainement pas ma main au feu.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonsoir,

Oui, c'est tout à fait exact. Et ce, malgré la répétition de l'erreur dans les médias "parlés" (radio ou télévision), de la part de gens qui semblent avant tout vouloir _faire de l'esbrouffe_, mais sans pour autant en avoir la capacité.

Et la raison en est fort simple : *"dont" = "... de... que..."*, si bien que l'ajout de "dont" lorsque "de" est déjà présent dans la phrase constitue une redondance erronée.

Il faut donc dire, soit :

_"C'est *de* cela *que* je vous parle"_

soit :

_"C'est cela *dont* je vous parle"_

... mais en aucun cas "C'est *de* cela *dont* je vous parle" !


Enfin, et pour reprendre ton exemple, on a ainsi le choix entre :

"Mais ce n'est pas *de* moi *qu*'il est question ici"

et :

"Mais ce n'est pas moi *dont* il est question ici"


----------



## Marc81

Une précision, toutefois : si les deux dernières constructions sont grammaticalement correctes, on privilégiera cependant la dernière : _C’est bien de cela qu'il est question _(de préférence à _C’est bien cela dont il est question_). En effet, dès lors que le complément mis en relief (il est question "de cela") est prépositionnel, il est recommandé de rattacher la préposition à ce dernier.


----------



## beri

Je relance cette conversation car j'ai été très surpris d'entendre à plusieurs reprises dans _Les fausses confidence_, de Marivaux, la tournure "c'est de... dont..."

_Eh bien, c'est de moi dont il s'agit
Eh ! laisse là ton zèle, ce n'est pas là celui que je veux, ni celui qu'il me faut, c'est de ton silence dont j'ai besoin
C'est de lui dont j'ai parlé à Madame pour intendant_

Peut-être est-ce le parler du XVIIIe siècle, comme le "c'est bien à toi à..." ? Je verrais bien aussi à cette époque une tournure du genre "c'est à lui à qui j'ai donné..."


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce double emploi de la préposition est un pléonasme. Il existe depuis très longtemps en français – on le trouve même chez les classiques –, mais ce tour est condamné par les grammairiens depuis le XVIIIe siècle, ce qui n'empêche d'ailleurs pas certains auteurs modernes de l'employer.

_Ce n'est pas *d'*un saint *dont* un dévot sait dire du bien. _(La Bruyère, _Caractères_, XII, 8).
_C'est *de* lui *dont* il s'agit. _(Gautier, _Mlle de Maupin_)
_C'est *de* dynamomètres *dont* le graveur a besoin. _(Bachelard, _Droit de rêver_)
_C'est toujours *des* yeux de Nicolas *dont* je me souviens. _(Duras, _Vie tranquille_)


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

Et c’est justement *de *cette sérénité que je me méfie. = Et c’est justement cette sérénité *dont *je me méfie.

Est-ce correct ?

Merci


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour, 

absolument, je me méfie *de* cette sérénité >>> cette sérénité *dont* je me méfie.
Je crois *à *cette sérénité >>> cette sérénité *à laquelle* je crois.


----------



## OLN

Sur quel point porte précisément la question ?
 "C'est justement *de ce X que* je me méfie" semble plus naturel que "C'est justement* ce X dont* je me méfie".


----------



## Alessa Azure

Je n'étais pas sûre que _cette sérénité *dont *je me méfie _était correct. Personnellement, j'aime plus la deuxième version, avec _dont_.


----------



## nicduf

Comme Oln, je préfère la phrase avec "que".


----------



## Alessa Azure

D'accord, merci.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

Savez-vous pourquoi la première phrase avec _de _est plus naturelle que celle avec _dont _? Je trouve _dont _plus soutenu, _de_ est utilisé un peu trop souvent, à mon avis.

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Qu'est-ce qui vous fait penser que la phrase avec _dont_ serait plus soutenue que celle avec _de_ ? Ce n'est pas du tout le cas ; il n'y a pour moi aucune différence de registre, et ce d'autant plus que _dont_ n'est rien d'autre qu'un _de_ « habillé » en pronom relatif.

Je ne vois pas non plus pourquoi vous pensez que _de_ serait utilisé trop souvent… Qu'est-ce qui vous amène à cette conclusion ?

Quoi qu'il en soit, pour répondre à votre première question, je ne sais pas trop pourquoi les francophones semblent préférer _c'est de X que_ à _c'est X dont_. Une piste est peut-être que lorsqu'on lit _c'est de X_, on comprend immédiatement que la phrase n'est pas terminée et qu'une proposition relative va suivre, tandis qu'après avoir lu _c'est X_, on pourrait croire qu'il s'agit d'une phrase finie, sans suite, alors qu'en fait une proposition suit et change le sens de la phrase.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Maître Capello said:


> Qu'est-ce qui vous fait penser que la phrase avec _dont_ serait plus soutenue que celle avec _de_ ?


J'ai cette impression, mais je ne pourrais pas l'expliquer.



Maître Capello said:


> Je ne vois pas non plus pourquoi vous pensez que _de_ serait utilisé trop souvent…


Probablement, j'aurais dû écrire _très _au lieu de _trop_. Je veux dire que l'on le voit partout : un jour de pluie, essayer de..., le livre de X, un billet de cinq dollars, se méfier de quelqu'un, etc.


----------



## Maître Capello

Alessa Azure said:


> Je veux dire que l'on le voit partout


Certes, mais cela ne rend pas cette préposition moins nécessaire pour autant.  Il en va de même des articles : ils sont omniprésents, mais on ne peut généralement pas s'en passer.


----------



## snarkhunter

Maître Capello said:


> je ne sais pas trop pourquoi les francophones semblent préférer _c'est de X que_ à _c'est X dont_.


... Je ne suis représentatif que de moi-même, mais j'ai tendance à préférer _le "dont" paisible_, quoique cela ne remonte tout de même pas à 1965 !


----------



## Kenols

Bonjour,
j’hésite entre les constructions suivantes : ”c’est Pierre dont on parle” et ”c’est de Pierre qu’on parle”. La construction avec ”dont”, est-elle correcte ici? Si oui, la construction  ”c’est de Pierre qu’on parle”, est-elle plus insistante que celle avec dont?


----------



## Yendred

_c’est Pierre dont on parle_
ou :
_c’est de Pierre *que l'on *parle _(pour des raisons euphoniques)

Les deux sont synonymes, la première est d'un registre plus soutenu.


----------



## Kenols

Merci beaucoup, Yendred!


----------



## Maître Capello

Yendred said:


> _c’est de Pierre *que l'on *parle _(pour des raisons euphoniques)


Mais _c'est de Pierre qu'on parle_ reste parfaitement possible et correct, cf. on / l'on - L euphonique.


----------

